

No Internet in South Florida if you use Bellsouth/AT&T - nextmoveone

I'm using my tmobile dash to suck internet! I feel like I'm back in 1995!
======
aristus
Hearing the same thing. This is a huge outage. The last one like this I can
think of is that train crash near Jacksonville in 98 that cut the fiber.

